# Recommended Plugins/scripts for speeding up workflow



## inspectedpanic (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi all, I have looked around the forum for ideas of software/plugins/scripts that can speed up workflow. Currently I use Aperture 3, CS5, I have tried Lightroom etc and its all much the same (I'm sure there will be an argument there!). I mainly shoot weddings, portraiture and events and have several bits of software that i have found excellent.

Nik Software plugins - I use Dfine, Sharpener Pro, both excellent for removing noise and post sharpening, I occassionally use ColorEfex Pro although I sway more towards actions and SilverEfex Pro is also a good piece of software.

Totally Rad plugins - I have started to use these a lot more, I'm using the RadLab on a trial basis which I think is great and you can see the results before applying them. I use TRA1/2 and Dirty Pictures occassionally.

Portrait Professional - I use this a lot on my portraits but pull back a lot from the default settings, I also use this at events sometimes for a ladies hour, it kind of pulls ladies in who otherwise wouldnt have their photograph taken.

Code & Hustle Storyboard - I bought this on a gamble as I couldnt find any reviews for it anywhere, gamble paid off, I can sort my images into a storyboard for my blog in a couple of minutes rather than hours.

I am sure there are a lot of different options but I find a recomendation better than ploughing through loads of trials, I also appreciate that most of the above cost money and there are an awfull lot of free alternatives that are equally as good. It isnt a definitive list by any account and I am open to any and all suggestions. If you find some software indespensible then please let us all know. I for instance am struggling with making a short video clip encompassing my logo, any pointers for what I should use, how I do it that can save me time and money would be much appreciated, there are after all only a certain amount of hours in the day and I need to sleep at some point :lmao:


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 26, 2012)

One that I've found time saving, is Topaz ReMask.


----------



## KmH (Jan 26, 2012)

Do you want your images to stand out from the crowd? Or to just be one more of the many similar looking images in the crowd, Moo?

Free alternatives are rarely equally as good as the not free choices.


----------



## fsquare (Jan 27, 2012)

What I would do is actual create your own photoshop actions based on your own way of editing pictures.


----------

